# Looking for a penn senator 6/0



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey guys I got some money to burn but am looking for a good shark fishing set up for the beach. Want to buy a penn senator 6/0 used at a good price! Anyone have an extra to sell or just sitting around let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got one I can build for you if you don't get a quick response you like. Would be a week out. Reel is a High Speed 6/0 with a Penn aluminum frame. Could upgrade the drags, bearings, etc. as you desire. Call if you're interested, call and we'll get together on a price. Been saving this one for myself, just never get around to it.

[email protected]


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

they have the 6/0 with senator rod for $177 at the eglin BX. same combo bass pro has for $219.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

I have one I'd like to trade for a 7000 or bigger spinning combo of equal value


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ive got a 6/0 on a Penn slammer rod spooled with near 1000 yds 65lb hollow core spectra with mono topshot spliced in. Plus Ill send ya off with my shark rigging tools. Large compound crimpers\cutters and any shark rigs I have hooked up. 250 dollars. Thats WAAAAY less than I have in it. Text 9316279707 if interested. Line is brand new, its seen water once.


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a used one in good working order for sale. It's $100 and does not have line or rod. Just the reel.


----------

